# Sarcoptic mange??? What should I do?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Last winter one of my does had thinning hair on ears and muzzle. I looked closer; the skin was somewhat thickened and ridgy. She was also rubbing against the fence and scratching more than usual. After Internet research, it looked like a mild case of sarcoptic mange. It can sometimes go away on its own, I read. I kept an eye on it and tried to boost her health and immune system. The hair grew back after a few weeks, but she and the other two still had just a touch of ridgy skin on the tips of their ears.
Then I got a buck. He didn't have it at first, but within a short time, the same thing showed up on him as well. It doesn't seem to bother them at all; they aren't itchy or anything, and you can't see it unless you look close, so it doesn't bother me. But I intend to eventually sell some kids and probably the buck, and of course I can't sell a goat that carries mange.

So should I have the vet do a skin scraping to be sure? I've read scabies is hard to diagnose because the mites are deep. Can I do my own scraping? Or should I simply treat all four goats as for mange and see if it goes away?

And for those of you who have had scabies in your herd, what methods of eradication actually work?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been going through this with my 4 wethers for months and I think I finally have it under control.....this is not a popular choice but after trying many, many things I turned to pour-on Ivomec for my boys. I was given this advice by a breeder with a large herd that went through this also. The thing is you have to treat 3x's ten days apart just like you would when worming, this takes care of the life cycle. You need to keep their bedding treated also. I was told that the pour-on does not work on goats for worms but does work for mange. I don't know what your set up is like, but I was advised also to close them off from the pasture they had been using because......so I moved them to another area.

Some will advise to use Ivomec injectable, but I tried that to and it did nothing.....but you can try it.

Now, I did not have any skin scrapings done, but I read a lot and looked at many pics......when I called my vet he said to use sevin dust, but that didn't work either, I also tried Synergize, Prolate, Gardstar......nothing worked until I used the Ivomec pour-on.

Oops, 1 more thing......treat all the goats whether they show signs of it or not, some goats can have it but not show signs.....so if they are in a pen with ones that show signs you need to treat. My vet said the icky skin is the goats reaction to it like we have reactions to ant bites, bee stings......some react more than others.
Good Luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yeppers - Ivomec is the best choice for Sarcoptic mange and Denise is absolutely correct - use on EVERYONE - it is contageous - and I am not sure, but I do not believe that it is specie specific.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Yep What Denise said. Treat EVERYONE goat, dog, cat, horse, sheep and cow. Whoever has come into contact with the goats. Sarcoptic mange is highly contagious and can transfer to humans.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... :thumb: 

sorry you have this issue....not fun...  . :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everybody. The two does I believe are preggy - Ivermectin IS safe for them, right?

cdtrum - thank you for sharing your experience. That must have been so frustrating, going through all those with no effect!
So do you apply pour-on ivermectin along the spine, to visibly affected areas, or both?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everybody. The two does I believe are preggy - Ivermectin IS safe for them, right?


 Your Welcome... :greengrin: yes... Ivermectin is safe ...it is the Ivomac plus... that MUST NOT BE USED ON PREGGO DOES :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Along the spine.....part the hair and make sure it gets to the skin......I draw it up in a syringe then remove the needle and apply from base of neck to tail....double check, but I'm sure the dosage is 1cc per 22 lbs.....I went by the dosage on the bottle......I bought mine at our local feed mill, mine is Eprinex.

Yes, I can not tell you how frustrating this has been.......I had heard not to use pour-on's as a pour-on for goats so that's why I tried several other things......but then I came in contact with a breeder that used the Ivomec pour-on and said it worked......so being at my wits end I figured what the heck.....I'll cure them or kill them! I am still keeping a close eye on my guys, if they show any signs of it showing up again I will start with the pour-on again........I have read that mange can be very hard to get rid of. My vet thinks we got it here from our straw or hay. I had bought some right out of a farmers barn, from now on I will try to always buy off the wagon straight out of the field......which I know is not always easy.

I just wanted to add also.....not to brag, but I am a clean freak with every thing, even my barn......this can happen to anyone.....it is not reflection on you as a goat keeper.....I beat myself up for months thinking I was doing something wrong and not taking proper care of my guys. During the treatment period I did completly clean the pen out and before I put down new bedding I limed and spray with some kind of premise spray.... then after putting down fresh bedding I sprinkled the bedding with sevin dust.....I will continue this for a while until I am sure we are rid of this awful stuff.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Ivermectin is safe ...it is the Ivomac plus... that MUST NOT BE USED ON PREGGO DOES





> Along the spine.....part the hair and make sure it gets to the skin......I draw it up in a syringe then remove the needle and apply from base of neck to tail....double check, but I'm sure the dosage is 1cc per 22 lbs.....I went by the dosage on the bottle......I bought mine at our local feed mill, mine is Eprinex.


OK, got it. :thumb: Thanks again all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your Welcome... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## wwonson007 (Apr 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if Quest gel-Moxidectin will get rid of mange? I know its a dewormer but does it do any thing for Mange. I dont' know much about these things, and my goat has Mange. She is due in 1 month so I didn't want to give her Ivermectin in form of a shot. Please advise. Thanks. If you have any better recommendation I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## wwonson007 (Apr 7, 2013)

what makes it different ivomec or ivomec plus? injectable. My goat is due in 1 month, and she has mange. I would like to clear this up before she delivers. I also have Quest gel-moixdectin used for horses. Would this be better or not even something for Mange? what about essential oils?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Ivermectin will work just give her the ivermectin either will work just put it on her back from the top of her neck to her tail 

Ivermectin and Moixdectin are two recommended treatments for Sarcoptic mange  hope this helps


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I think this is what I am battling now ... I am SOOO frustrated. Maybe there is a light at the end ...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I started this thread a few years ago. Never did give my goats the ivomec. They get a touch of this whatever it is every winter, but I don't sweat it. It goes away on its own. Not sure what it is.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

A vet can do a quick scraping and tell you whether it is or isn't sarcoptic mange. That way you'd know for sure and could treat accordingly


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Saanen buck gets mange every rut!! I tired letting it run its course once this year and he just got worse...bald thick skin..he looked a mess.. I give Ivomec plus injected once a week for three weeks and it cleared up..you can use reg. Ivomec...the plus is what I keep on hand...this year, because we allowed it to go too long, he needed it for 6 weeks of treatment before it was completely clear, he looks great now...Funny thing is he lives with my lamancha buck who never gets mites at all..so my hope is to boost his immune system and start a preventive before rut season...Amos puts everything he has into his "job" he even gets man boobs!! so I know its just a weak time of season for him so we take extra care to keep him healthy


----------

